# Vizio Co-Star Google TV set-top box is up for pre-order, $100 brings it your way in August



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:

_ONLINE PRE-ORDERS OPEN TODAY FOR HIGHLY ANTICIPATED
VIZIO CO-STAR™ STREAM PLAYER WITH GOOGLE TV™ FOR $99.99, SOLD EXCLUSIVELY ON VIZIO.COM

Free-Shipping Offer Available for a Limited Time

WHAT: VIZIO, America's #1 LCD HDTV Company*, announced today pre-order availability of its highly anticipated stream player , the VIZIO Co-Star™ with Google TV™. Consumers can now visit VIZIO.com to pre-order the Co-Star for $99.99 (US) and take advantage of the limited-time offer of free shipping.

The VIZIO Co-Star turns any HDTV into the ultimate smart TV**. With 1080p and 3D support; Co-Star offers the distinct advantage of connecting to a cable or satellite box. This feature allows viewers to enjoy full screen web browsing with Adobe® Flash® Player and HTML 5, access to entertainment apps such as the OnLive® Game Service, Netflix®, YouTube® and more*** without switching inputs or remotes thanks to the universal touchpad remote with keyboard.

The VIZIO Co-Star is the first stream player to offer video games on demand. Through OnLive,® users can demo, watch and play hundreds of top-tier video games directly from the "cloud," eliminating the need for an independent game console. In addition, the VIZIO Co-Star offers popular apps such as Amazon Instant Video, YouTube®, iHeartRadio and more – all available for download through the Google Play Store.

WHEN: Online pre-order opens on July 24, 2012 at www.vizio.com/costar. The VIZIO Co-Star stream player will be available exclusively on VIZIO.com for $99.99 (US), with an introductory free-shipping offer, while supplies last.

To pre-order visit: www.vizio.com/costar

* IHS iSuppli Corporation Research Q2 2012 Market Tracker Report of Q1 2012.

** Compatible with high definition televisions with HDMI connectivity.

*** High-speed/Broadband Internet service and access equipment are required, and not provided by
VIZIO. Additional fees and/or subscriptions required for certain content and services. VIZIO makes no warranties, representations, or assurances of any kind as to the content, availability, or functionality of third party content or services.

About VIZIO

VIZIO, Inc., headquartered in Irvine, California, is America's #1 LCD HDTV Company*. In Q2 2007, VIZIO skyrocketed to the top by becoming the #1 shipping brand of flat panel HDTVs in North America and in Q3 2007 became the first American brand in over a decade to lead in U.S. LCD HDTV shipments. Since 2007 VIZIO LCD HDTV shipments remain in the top ranks in the U.S. and were #1 for the total year in 2009 and 2010. VIZIO is committed to bringing feature-rich consumer electronics to market at a value through practical innovation. VIZIO offers a broad range of award winning consumer electronics. VIZIO's products are found at Costco Wholesale, Sam's Club, Walmart, Target, BJ's Wholesale, and other retailers nationwide along with authorized online partners. VIZIO has won numerous awards including a #1 ranking in the Inc. 500 for Top Companies in Computers and Electronics, Fast Company's 6th Most Innovative CE Company of 2009, and made the lists of Ad Age's Hottest Brands, CNET's Editor's Choice, CNET Best of CES 2011 - Television, IGN Best of CES - Television, Bluetooth.org Best of CES, Good Housekeeping's Best Big-Screens, PC World's Best Buy, Popular Mechanics Editor's Choice and OC Metro's 10 Most Trustworthy Brands among many other prestigious honors. For more information, please call 888-VIZIOCE or visit on the web at www.VIZIO.com.

The V, VIZIO, VIZIO Internet Apps, Theater 3D, CinemaWide HDTV, Full Array TruLED, Edge Lit Razor LED, 240Hz SPS, 480Hz SPS, Entertainment Freedom and Entertainment Freedom for All names, logos and phrase are registered or unregistered trademarks of VIZIO, Inc. All other trademarks may be the property of their respective holders._


----------

